# Solved: CD scuffed up



## dahermit (Dec 1, 2009)

I have one of those small installation cd's that is scuffed up and my compute cannot read all the files. Can they be fixed by polishing the scuff marks out? 
Please do not tell me to return it to the manufacture and request a new one, bought it on ebay from China.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I don't think something from ebay in China would be 100% legal to put it politely.
Please check TSG rules:
- As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advice on using illegal software.


----------



## dahermit (Dec 1, 2009)

The item I posted about was a legal purchase of NEW Merchandise (offered on ebay, a USA company), of an adapter kit that allows using internal hard drives to be cabled to USB ports to use internal (but not in the computer) for backing up data and files. AS PART OF THE KIT, It comes with A software disk that must be used to set up the device. There is nothing illegal about it. It is MY disk, I PURCHASED IT. The problem is that it came scratched (scuffed, poor packaging), and will not read and install all the files. What I asked for is information on how to fix the scuffs so that my computer will read the disk.

Can you explain to me how I am violating any rule of this forum or any law?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

dahermit said:


> I have one of those small installation cd's that is scuffed up and my compute cannot read all the files. Can they be fixed by polishing the scuff marks out?
> Please do not tell me to return it to the manufacture and request a new one, bought it on ebay from China.


It depends on how bad the scuff marks are really,I have used toothpaste would you believe in the past with some satisfaction ,(because it contains a mild abrasive) polishing gently from the centre outwards in a circular motion, then washing off under the tap and drying well before trying ....scuff marks it usually copes with,but scratches no .....well not in my case .....give it a try,several times if necessary,its the lacquer coating that gets scuffed,if its a deep scratch though,the data will not get read properly ....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I wouldn't install anything from a disk I bought on eBay from China _especially_ if it showed up looking damaged.

You shouldn't need drivers or software for a SATA/PATA to USB adapter (as far as I know). Such devices are so cheap from legitimate, US retailers, that it just isn't worth the risk, hardware or software.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

dahermit said:


> The item I posted about was a legal purchase of NEW Merchandise (offered on ebay, a USA company), of an adapter kit that allows using internal hard drives to be cabled to USB ports to use internal (but not in the computer) for backing up data and files. AS PART OF THE KIT, It comes with A software disk that must be used to set up the device. There is nothing illegal about it. It is MY disk, I PURCHASED IT. The problem is that it came scratched (scuffed, poor packaging), and will not read and install all the files. What I asked for is information on how to fix the scuffs so that my computer will read the disk.
> 
> Can you explain to me how I am violating any rule of this forum or any law?


From the info you originally supplied it looked illegal. Had you given the full explanation (above) I wouldn't have reached that conclusion. 
My apologies. 

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree with the comment about forgetting the CD. A USB hard disk interface should be recognized by any version of Windows from 2000 and beyond.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

If you're determined to fix the cd you could try your local video store.
I had a scratched game cd and gave them like five dollars to polish it and got it back in ten minutes looking brand new.


----------



## dahermit (Dec 1, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> I agree with the comment about forgetting the CD. A USB hard disk interface should be recognized by any version of Windows from 2000 and beyond.


Your comment got me to wonder. I plugged in the unit and my computer recognized it as a drive, despite that fact that I could not copy and unzip the files to my computer (install *was not successful*). So, I wonder what the heck *is* on that "installation disk." Is there any way or any suggestions as to how to find out?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many times, the installation disk is drivers for Windows 98, which doesn't automatically recognize the drivers. Also, the user's manual may be on the disk.


----------



## dahermit (Dec 1, 2009)

Nevertheless, seeing that the device did not need drivers, and the files seem to be fairly large, the item is simple enough that one page would cover any instructions for use, it scares the be-geebers out of me and makes me wonder if there is some kind on malware on that disk.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

The install disk probably contains a backup program. It likely tries to keep track of the folders you originally backed up, detects when changes are made, and automatically updates the backup. You're probably better off getting a known good program to do that.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

dahermit said:


> Nevertheless, seeing that the device did not need drivers, and the files seem to be fairly large, the item is simple enough that one page would cover any instructions for use, it scares the be-geebers out of me and makes me wonder if there is some kind on malware on that disk.


...."see"that the files are fairly large ( I assume you mean the files that are on the CD that won't install properly)

Then why not stick the CD in the drive, and have your Anti-Virus scan it?? Tell your AV to include compressed files, etc, during the scan, and select the highest security setting of the scan, when you do it.

Let us know if this works, and the results you get.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, If you're really curious, I've had excellent luck with a buffing wheel and polishing compound. I use the stuff that's designed for plastic work, and I've taken some REALLY ugly CD/DVD's and restored them to 100% functionality. I have a 4 year old grandson that generates lots of practice disks for me to test my technique.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Many times, the installation disk is drivers for Windows 98, which doesn't automatically recognize the drivers. Also, the user's manual may be on the disk.


Yes. And.... it can have drivers and manuals for 5, 10, 100 different makes and models; and/or their entire product line. There's no telling.

In the end, if the device is working as intended, and you are not having any errors/ violations, I would file the CD away and not give it another thought.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Iv used peanut butter on audio CD's and it sometimes works.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll stick to the buffing wheel, I just use the peanut butter on my crackers.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL ,yeah i had one of those buffer wheels like the one's they use at the video rental store's but i left it on the floor one day and stepped on it.

They kind of expensive so i never bought another but the peanutbutter thing i got from youtube.


----------

